

Jimmy Wales: Fox News Is Wrong, No Shake Up - derekc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/16/jimmy-wales-fox-news-is-wrong-no-shakeup/

======
jrockway
I wish we would stop calling drawings of small girls with boobs "child
pornography". Not you thing? Sure. "Obscene" under the Miller Test? Possibly.
Graphical depiction of the abuse of actual children? Nope. Drawn by people who
abuse children? Nope. Enjoyed by people who abuse children? No more so than
Fox News is.

In order to approach the problem of obscenity on Wikipedia rationally, we need
to call a spade a spade. This has nothing to do with child pornography; that
expression is only being used because it stirs up so much automatic hate. When
all we can think about is hate and protecting our children, we can't think
about the actual problem.

Criticizing Jimmy Wales until he deletes some pictures from Wikipedia is not
going to prevent a single child from being abused. So if we really care about
child abuse, we should think about focusing our attention on something other
than Wikipedia. Perhaps child abusers...

(I guess this is a little off-topic, but having done a bit of research into
this, I haven't seen anything on Wikipedia that remotely resembles pornography
with children. But the media, even tech-savvy sources without a religious
agenda, keep using that term, and it's not helping the discussion at all.)

~~~
philwelch
There's no point applying ordinary reason to a witch hunt. You're right, of
course, but no one cares about the finer distinctions. (Compare the ongoing
depiction of Iraqi and Afghan guerrillas as "terrorists" even if they solely
attack military targets.)

------
timdorr
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:ListUsers/...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:ListUsers/sysop&limit=2000)

* Jimbo Wales ‎(checkuser, founder, oversight, administrator) (Created on 27 March 2001 at 15:47)

Looks like Fox News didn't do a very basic fact check.

~~~
metamemetics
More likely it was intentionally fabricated with without regard to facts.
Reread the article which describes wikipedia has having already internally
collapsed into war: [http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/05/14/exclusive-
shake-wi...](http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/05/14/exclusive-shake-
wikipedia-porn-pressure/)

Especially considering that FOX News called wikipedia's corporate donors and
told them they were funding the distribution of child porn, I'd put the odds
at 75% that this was a deliberate media hit by someone with a vested interest
in wikipedia's demise.

------
blaix
I figured it out. They hate wikipedia because it's socialist! Or maybe
communist.

